

Cloud-based media library management for Web and mobile applications - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/cloud_based_media_library_management_for_web_and_mobile_applications

======
nadavs
This blog post introduces Cloudinary's new cloud-based media library and
transformation management UI. Whether you are are developing in Rails, PHP,
Django, .NET or other frameworks, you can use this new library to browse
through all user uploaded images, perform manual image uploads and use the
visual interactive interface to generate image transformations that matches
your websites' graphic design.

